

Microsoft apologizing for IE6 - pstadler
http://buytaert.net/album/drupalcon-chicago-2011/microsoft-apologizing-for-ie6

======
jaredsohn
I'm not sure that IE6 was the problem; was it really that much worse than
Netscape 4 or IE5?

I think it is more that Microsoft didn't update their browser for such a long
time after releasing it, resulting in a large percentage of users having an
old browser (which wasn't updated like others to implement standards). That is
what Microsoft should be apologizing for.

~~~
jaredsohn
Why did this get downvoted? I'm not trolling, and if I'm wrong I'm interested
in hearing why. One of the other three posts seems to be saying a similar
thing, too.

I'm comparing against IE5 and Netscape 4 since those were browsers of the same
era and neither was all that great in following standards either and they of
course don't support newer standards created over the years. Wouldn't web
developers be complaining at similar levels if a large percentage of users
were still running Netscape 4?

Also, I'm pretty sure the poster is referring to IE6 the browser rather than
Microsoft's Internet strategy around that time since it says that "IE9 is
better".

I think my point behind making the distinction is that IE6 developers should
not feel any shame; it was a decent browser for its time; Microsoft IE
management (or perhaps MS upper management) from the time immediately after
IE6 release hold the blame.

------
moomin
It'll take more than one drink...

~~~
dlikhten
I also think everyone knows why IE9 is better. It's better because it supports
things that Google Chrome supported when it first came out.

Funny thing is... IE6 was not the problem, it was the overall strategy, which
is why I can't trust MS for anything. So IDK if a drink will do. Maybe a hit
of E + a bit of ganja to make me feel more relaxed about it... maybe...
Control The Rage!

